# Identify my new ride?? from a newbie



## curlysurfer (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey can anyone identify my new purchase?? 

25crmo4 mega pro, handmade in italy

It's still coming from ebay I've attatched the pic but cannot see it when I preview it???

Gears : 18 speed, Ultegra Groupset (Ultegra flight control shifters and front & rear derailleur, I assume the cassette is Ultegra as well but I don’t know how to tell).

Brakes : Ultegra Brakes

Crank: Ultegra Crank

Wheels: Gipiemme Wheels/Hubs

Front - Gipiemme Tecno 416

Rear - Gipiemme Tenco 524.

Seat : Gipiemme Sintra Seat.

Pedals : VP Components - VPR70.

Tyres - Vittoria ACTION Pro Itrepid PRB Kevlar 3D COMPOUND

It'd the first roadie Ive owned since I was a kid so I hope Ive bought a good one. 

And it's only 8.4 kgs (18.48lbs) 

Rob


----------



## curlysurfer (Mar 16, 2008)

*Anyone???*

Come on guys, someone must know something!?

I'd really appreciate a reply, I'll be your best friend!!!!


----------



## brujenn (Nov 26, 2007)

It's a Bianchi. You may forward the prize to my paypal account.


----------



## curlysurfer (Mar 16, 2008)

HAHAHA the world is full of unpaid comedians, maybe they need to open paypal accounts!!

Any tips on tracking this "Bianchi" model and year down.

Pretty pretty PPPLLLLEASE


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

I'll give you a $1.75 if that thing is 18.5lbs.


----------



## curlysurfer (Mar 16, 2008)

US or aussie cash??


----------



## curlysurfer (Mar 16, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110232639114

here's a link to the eBay auction for some more pics to help me out.


----------

